# what animal is it?



## PawelB (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everybody
can someone look at the attached pictures and tell me what animal that is?
I used a trail cam to look at animals that visit my backyard at night. Location is Troy city in Michigan. It doesn't look like anything I've seen so far


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Grey Fox


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I believe Mr. Ed is 100% correct.

What does he win?


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be claiming your chicken dinner just yet... The animal in PawelB's pics doesn't have near as big of ears as that fox. They look shorter and more cat-like to me. It also looks shorter and stockier without that big bushy tail. I'm not saying your wrong Mr. Ed, but it doesn't look like a grey fox to me.


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Very well fed grey fox!!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ed,

You are always, and I mean always right!

O'lame Fred


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I wouldn't be claiming your chicken dinner just yet... The animal in PawelB's pics doesn't have near as big of ears as that fox. They look shorter and more cat-like to me. It also looks shorter and stockier without that big bushy tail. I'm not saying your wrong Mr. Ed, but it doesn't look like a grey fox to me.


Camera angle and distance from camera. PawelB's pic has is at a pretty good downward angle and is farther away. My camera lense is probably 4 feet or less from the grey's nose and I must be crowched down on my knees. I suppose this might make its ears look a little out of proportion to the body. I know it does make the trap look bigger than it is.

Big bushy tail ... yep they have that ... but what do you notice in all the pics? That tail is tucked up tight (on both PawelB's pic and mine). Take a look at Pawel's pics again, look at the tail pulled up tight behind the rear legs. That dark line area you see in the B&W pics is the tail. Grey fox have quite a bit of black on the top area of the tail. It is slightly visible in my pic ... even though it is quartering to me ... not broadside like in PowelB's.

OK ... back to the chicken dinner ... dark meat only, fried, hold the taters.


----------



## PawelB (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Everybody :chillin:


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Mister ED said:


> Camera angle and distance from camera. PawelB's pic has is at a pretty good downward angle and is farther away. My camera lense is probably 4 feet or less from the grey's nose and I must be crowched down on my knees. I suppose this might make its ears look a little out of proportion to the body. I know it does make the trap look bigger than it is.
> 
> Big bushy tail ... yep they have that ... but what do you notice in all the pics? That tail is tucked up tight (on both PawelB's pic and mine). Take a look at Pawel's pics again, look at the tail pulled up tight behind the rear legs. That dark line area you see in the B&W pics is the tail. Grey fox have quite a bit of black on the top area of the tail. It is slightly visible in my pic ... even though it is quartering to me ... not broadside like in PowelB's.
> 
> OK ... back to the chicken dinner ... dark meat only, fried, hold the taters.


I see what your saying. Makes more sense looking at it again. Good call, I stand corrected.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ed,

I think you are just like me, *a veritable cesspool of useless and uninteresting information!*

I was wrong once, Back in 1983 I thought I was wrong about something, it turned out later I was right!:lol:

No disparaging the 'tater flakes!

O'lame Fred


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL Fred, not sure if that is a compliment or not. :smile-mad

But I do like :chicken:


----------

